
Ask HN: Any US banks who are friendly to international founders? - alexkon
Are there any startup-friendly banks that non-US founders can use for the initial stages of the company before their revenue starts to grow rapidly?<p>Ideally, I’d like to find someone who does not require us to visit the US at all.
======
pseingatl
U.S. banks will never, ever do this. It's a violation of KYC anti-money
laundering rules. They simply won't get involved. You should be able to use
the attorney trust accounts of the law firm that set up your company, but you
won't have control.

------
itamarst
You may want to look into [https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)

~~~
dotmanish
I second this. Via Atlas, SVB does provide accounts for international founders
for Delaware C-Corp (incorporated via Atlas only).

